# Best Friend has Hashimoto and is going through hell



## Mamamoe (Jan 22, 2018)

My best friend was diagnosed with Hashimoto about 30 years ago and has managed it through synthetic thyroid meds. Approximately 2.5 years ago she began having joint pain, muscle pain, debilitating pain. She was sent to a rheumatoid specialist who put her on high doses of steroids which relieved her completely. When they weaned her off the Prednisone after three months, the symptoms came back and have progressively gotten worse and worse. The rheumatoid doctor said she thought she had something called PMR, yet tests showed that all her levels were normal and she didn’t have PMR. From the research I’ve been doing on Hashimoto, I’m wondering if what she is going through is because of the Hashimoto. I’ve literally watched the most vibrant, active, joy filled woman deteriorate to the point where she is so debilitated by pain that she is giving up hope. Has anyone gone through this? Did you find a specialist that could help? I would do anything for my best friend and want to help her. We live north of Toronto in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Fisrt thing you need to do is have your friend request copies of their blood work and post thyroid results with ranges.

To me - it sounds like they might just need an increase in medication.

Is she experiencing any throat or neck pain? Has she ever had an ultrasound of her thyroid?


----------



## Mamamoe (Jan 22, 2018)

She has consistent ultrasounds on her thyroid. She takes 150 mg one day and 137 mg the next. I’m not sure what the name of the drug is, yet I will get it from her. I will ask her to get copies of her latest results so I can share them.


----------

